# Walk In Store questions



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi guys, 

We have had a few guys messaging us as to whether you can come down and buy over the counter? 

The answer is - Of Course! 

We are open Monday to Friday 9.30 to 5.00pm and your more than welcome to pop in and pick your detailing goodies up. 

We can take Cash or Cards or Paypal unfortunately we dont take cheques.

Our address is: 

Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate
Redan Hill 
Aldershot 
GU12 4SJ 

Were about 20 Minutes from Guildford and the A3 and about 15 Minutes from Junction 4 of the M3. 

As well as being the largest walk in reseller of Chemical Guys in the south of England I believe we are probably the largest Auto Finesse walk in store in the south too. :thumb:

See You Soon!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's well out of my way, but I'd really like to see more shops. 

I'd certainly use a local shop ahead of mail order.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Are you guys open on Saturday's?


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

nogrille said:


> Are you guys open on Saturday's?


Yeah they are 10:00-13:00 I think it is

PS Wondered if you were still posting on here


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kerr said:


> It's well out of my way, but I'd really like to see more shops.
> 
> I'd certainly use a local shop ahead of mail order.


100% agree Kerr.

The Detailers Box is in Glasgow and gets good customer reviews. I might pop in one day. I'm sure the owner has a nice white M135i which I see out and about when I'm working.


----------



## robbieD (May 12, 2014)

nogrille said:


> Are you guys open on Saturday's?


Yes it is 10:00am to 1:00pm but only on the first and last Saturdays of the month. :thumb:


----------

